# March 1 in Church History



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2005)

On March 1, 

* 1546 -- George Wishart, Scottish Protestant Reformer, was marytred. John Knox had served as his bodyguard. 

* 1562 -- Massacre of over 1,000 French Huguenots by Roman Catholics at Vassy, France led to the beginning of the French Wars of Religion. 

* 1625 -- John Robinson, English Puritan, and Pastor to the Pilgrims, died.

* 1633 -- George Herbert, Anglican poet, died.

* 1692 -- Beginning of the Salem Witch Trials.


----------



## TimV (Mar 1, 2005)

Andrew, I enjoy your "one this day" posts, and I suspect many others do also, even thought they don't always reply. Thanks.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks, Tim! I appreciate the encouragement. Church history is, to me, a reminder that God sovereignly works in the affairs of men as He advances His kingdom in the earth. The events of one age are often lessons for us today.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 5, 2006)

March 1, 2006 marked the 460th anniversary of the martyrdom of George Wishart.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 28, 2007)

David Bogue, English Nonconformist, was born on March 1, 1750.


----------

